# Slow motion train wreck?



## Stonebare (Dec 2, 2012)

Is anyone else seeing the train wreck in slow motion? Ebola spreading, internet crashing, terrorist spreading? It's enough to get anyone thinking!


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

It's like the frog in the pot of water and as it begins to boil he just stays there not realizing he's being boiled alive , yip we're seeing it and I hope your all preparing for it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Stonebare said:


> Is anyone else seeing the train wreck in slow motion? Ebola spreading, internet crashing, terrorist spreading? It's enough to get anyone thinking!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I don't think it was just the internet crashing. I think foreign hackers are taking down prominent businesses. eBay was down recently. You couldn't login for hours.

Yes, I see a slow motion train wreck too. I'm concerned that it seems to be speeding up. Back on March 26th Zero Hedge reported that food prices were already up 19% this year. Barring a serious unexpected event we can expect inflation to go higher and higher as the dollar continues to lose its reserve currency status.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

When that ebt card can't buy squat and the retires money don't get it anymore what then . Do you think those politicos will come home for their town hall meetings lol Mmmm maybe with some Homeland types behind them.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Isn't that why we are prepping?


----------



## Stonebare (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, that is why we are prepping but have prepped enough?


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Stonebare said:


> Yes, that is why we are prepping but have prepped enough?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


"If some is good, and more is better, then too much is just enough."

Seems to fit with prepping. So the answer is no we haven't done enough.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Just like I always have told my wife there's no such a thing as too much!


----------



## Stonebare (Dec 2, 2012)

Just remember too much of any one thing is bad for you just like Icecream. That is why when you prep you don't concentrate on just one thing. List your priorities and put them in an order to suit you and your needs and try not to leave out anything. It doesn't matter how much you have of any one thing just that you have all you can get. Now I'm reading about the solar storm coming. Be prepared and alert.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Too much is the ability to trade or help others.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Mmmm good thought trade , if money was useless what would you have to trade . Lets say non food items , matches not everyone will know how to start a fire. Nails might be good , notions needles thread , what do you think might be good .


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I see a train wreck, but not as bad as some historic train wrecks like the 1929 crash and the world wars. If anything, we'll see the kind of routine train wreck that comes along once every few decades. But I don't think it'll come to that either.

In the larger picture, new and scary diseases hit the world stage on a regular basis. Economic/industrial espionage is as old as business itself. Violence predates the invention of the central nervous system. We like to come up with new and creative ways to go about it, but there's nothing new or creative about terrorism.

Conflict and adversity are facts of life, and preparedness is always a good idea. But I don't think we have any specific newfangled thing to worry about that hasn't been around for thousands of years.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Kinda like this?


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> I see a train wreck, but not as bad as some historic train wrecks like the 1929 crash and the world wars. If anything, we'll see the kind of routine train wreck that comes along once every few decades. But I don't think it'll come to that either.
> 
> I think it will be a lot worse that 1929. In 29 most people lived on farms. Not anymore. There will be thousands more deaths from starvation. Add to that fact we support most of the world via foreign aid. In a lot of countries I think the powers that control them now are only in power because they embezzle a good portion of the aid we send. Add also to this people aren't nice like they were in 29. Grandma told stories of drifters looking for work to pay for a meal. Think they'll ask now??


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

notyermomma said:


> I see a train wreck, but not as bad as some historic train wrecks like the 1929 crash and the world wars. If anything, we'll see the kind of routine train wreck that comes along once every few decades. But I don't think it'll come to that either.
> 
> In the larger picture, new and scary diseases hit the world stage on a regular basis. Economic/industrial espionage is as old as business itself. Violence predates the invention of the central nervous system. We like to come up with new and creative ways to go about it, but there's nothing new or creative about terrorism.
> 
> Conflict and adversity are facts of life, and preparedness is always a good idea. But I don't think we have any specific newfangled thing to worry about that hasn't been around for thousands of years.


I don't know how we avoid a complete breakdown in commerce and society. When the dollar is worthless the government at all levels will cease to function. Electricity will go off nationwide. Businesses and stores will close. Very few people will have food or clean water or ways to heat their homes. I still see a complete economic collapse coming that will kill 90% of Americans.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

airdrop said:


> Mmmm good thought trade , if money was useless what would you have to trade . Lets say non food items , matches not everyone will know how to start a fire. Nails might be good , notions needles thread , what do you think might be good .


I don't see barter as being practical when nobody has food and everyone is desperate.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Its been crashing for quite a while now, it is just getting more noticeable to more and more people. So I keep prepping and changing my lifestyle bit by bit to be more self sufficient...


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

why wouldn't people have food? I know not everyone will be able to grow but many will (depending on what the S is that hits the fan). And there's a vast grocery store and pharmacy all around us. Although I value both highly, I think being able to walk into the forest or field and come out with dinner is more important than being able to grow. 

As for trades after, I always reckoned chocolate, coffee, tobacco, toilet paper and antibiotics would be worth the most. 

What I wonder is how people who stock up a bunch of gold and silver are going to eat. I wouldn't be much temped to trade my food for a hunk of metal. Unless there'll be werewolves and the way things are going there might just be.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

True, but how many of the people in current society even know that there is food in the forests? Is there an APP for that??? Or on their front lawns! Unless they poison them to kill off the food... And out of those that do, how many will harvest responsibly? I may harvest only a small portion from each area I forage, but what about the next person? It goes back to the argument folks use that they will just hunt for food. Well, how many starving folks will any area support? An area that might have had two or three hunters a year harvesting off it, may now have two or three hundred, killing anything that moves.

How many folks in the world today realize that the lettuce and tomato on their Big Mac grew in the ground? Doesn't it come from the store? Out of those who do garden, how many save seeds? Don't they come from the store? Out of those that save seeds, how many save enough to suddenly realize they need to plant a ton more fast spring or cold weather crops, to have something to eat? Or how many save enough to put in more than 6 tomato plants, or a 10 foot row of beans, or enough of anything to last them until the next crop? Then comes a way to preserve them for a year!!! Think most folks have any kind of canner and a few hundred jars AND lids to put them up? They can dry them, but how many will even think of that as an option, THEN, what to store them in? Is there an APP for that?

With any disruption of the supply chain, most people will be starving.

Some of us who are stocking up on PM's (gold, silver, tin, lead...) already have the food issue under control. We are just taking what reserve fiat USD we have and trying to preserve its value. Folks who are buying PM's and do not have anything else taken care of.. are pretty much screwed. Sure, they might be able to 'buy' what they need.. until they run out of PM's.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I think the population will be thinned out quickly, no matter what kind of event happens. And as for the rest, that's what I'm trying to change. Teaching and encouraging ethical wild harvest of food and medicinals. Also how to preserve it, store it, use it etc... But I do see what you'rs saying as well.

As for lettuce and tomatoes on a big mac, I'm not so sure they did grow in the ground. Soylent Green is probably as likely as any other guess.

On the PM's, I know a lot of reasonable people adding them to their provisions. I mean the people who think they'll be able to buy all they need in an Event. I just can't imagine gold being worth anything during an event. Maybe later but not during, not for bartering with people fighting for their lives. But who knows, no one can know anything for certain and I certainly don;t know anything about the value of precious metals


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I did forget about the greenhouses in NE PA growing Campbell's tomatoes in rockwool using hydroponics and chemicals. How about I change that to they grew somewhere before they appeared on a Big Mac?

Folks with too much 'money' will always be fine in all but an ELE (Extinction Level Event). Be it PM's Fiat currency or whatever, there are enough other folks who will still value that and do their bidding. Heck, even in an ELE we will be guaranteed "continuity of Government" for a while! They have spent lots of OUR 'money' to make sure of that. Never underestimate the power of greed. You may not trade a can of beans for a piece of gold, but there will be more than one person left who will. They might have to steal it from you, or kill you for it, but they will be willing to trade it for that shiny object.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Jewel said:


> why wouldn't people have food? I know not everyone will be able to grow but many will (depending on what the S is that hits the fan). And there's a vast grocery store and pharmacy all around us.
> 
> "Vast grocery store"?? In our ice storm in 07 the grocery stores were emptied in 3 days with no shipments coming in. It also takes months and decent weather to grow crops to eat. Might just be a few HUNGRY people looking for food.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

vast grocery stores as in the forests and fields  The brick and mortar stores will be pricked clean right away. But even with all the wild bounty there will still be hungry people, some because of other circumstances but many because no matter how much knowledge is offered them they'll still refuse to see it.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

It depends on the season also. Wild harvesting in the spring, summer, fall and winter are very different. Even if folks know how to harvest in season, will they be able to put enough aside for the lean times? Those of us who garden know this and plan to put things up for the fall, winter and spring, until the next crop comes in. 

On my little acre and a half, I set it up to harvest all I can, besides the garden that is. I don't mow or poison. But I don't think the 66 acres of woods behind me would keep me going over the winter. Maybe some areas of the country can hold enough tubers and 'food' over the winter. My area can't. Even if it did for one winter, the harvest the next year would be much, much lower because I wiped them out to sustain myself.

I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade, only look at it from a realistic point of view. Say you know of an area that you plan to harvest come winter. What if you get there and someone else got there before you? On to the next plot... someone else got there first and wiped it out. You have to live pretty remote to sustain yourself off of what you can wild harvest.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I do not think things are that bad.
But I have been............................................................. wrong once before.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Ethical wild harvest is part of a self sufficient life. I believe it could be the whole for a few people but for most, including my self (and what i try very hard to encourage) it's a part of the whole. Definitely as emergency food but much more so to use when there's abundance to stock the pantries. 

It also depends on where you live, climate, weather changes and much more. here in my part of the Ozarks I can eat wild salad deep into winter. Some winters are so mild I can eat fresh wild year round. 

Right now we still have plenty of salad greens, pot herbs, dock seeds, acorns and walnuts still on the ground. These things are a nuisance to many folk but they can all be gathered and stored. 

I have no parades to be rained on. I have no doubt there will be hungry people and I know what that feels like.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Jewel said:


> I think the population will be thinned out quickly, no matter what kind of event happens. And as for the rest, that's what I'm trying to change. Teaching and encouraging ethical wild harvest of food and medicinals. Also how to preserve it, store it, use it etc... But I do see what you'rs saying as well.
> 
> As for lettuce and tomatoes on a big mac, I'm not so sure they did grow in the ground. Soylent Green is probably as likely as any other guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

redhorse said:


> I try to use it when I can. I wish I lived where there were thousands upon thousands of untouched acres of woodlands, but I don't. If SHTF, there would be no local game. I have no delusions about this. We have plenty now, but not enough to support all the nearby populace. No one can live on just greens. I use them during the growing months, but they just wouldn't be enough if it came to trying to survive on them alone. I also know for a fact that I am not the only one in the area that has a basic knowledge of wild edibles.
> 
> I hedge a lot of my preps on what I can grow at home or have stored. I would certainly be gathering what I could from the wilds, but only to stretch what I already have.
> 
> Medicinal herbs is something else I would like to be more proficient in. I know of a few, and what to use them for, but just basics like sasafrass and jewl weed. I have a couple books on the subject. I hope I can get around to getting better at using them, but it is't super high on my priorities at the moment. In the mean time I have extra vitamins and over the counter medications. I have livestock penicillin for livestock if I need antibiotics.


 I'm sorry to hear it! I've been through Pa but know nothing about it. I imagine a lot of the land is in farms?

Even just knowing sassafras and jewelweed gives you a big boon
Sassafras - leaves to thicken and season your soups, tea, twigs to clean your teeth, liver tonic, high blood pressure, mild pain reliever (internal and external) etc etc etc *** thins the blood

Jewelweed - topical for poison ivy, poison oak and stinging nettles and a nice orange tea full of antioxidants and great for upset stomach ** mild diuretic


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Game will be decimated and/or run off right away. The lakes and streams will be lined by amateur fishermen like opening day of trout season in Oregon. You can not count on either of these. 
Gardening will not be an option as it will most likely be over a year before a harvest can be brought in.
Unless the garden is already producing, starting one from scratch will most likely not produce quickly enough. The American Indians called spring "the starving time". No food is ready for harvest in the spring and if stored supplies ran out during the winter months then people starved while waiting for the next harvest.
If you have ever tried to start a garden from scratch and learn of the pitfalls of gardening as you go, most likely the harvest will be scarce. Bugs, poor soil, poor drainage, shortages of water or too much water all have to be figured into the learning curve and most daily Walmart shoppers have no idea how to garden. 
Even those who think one year' of stored food will be plenty may be in for a shock if they live off of this food then have a bad growing year. Their stored food would be eaten during the winter and the growing season then when the garden fails they are left with nothing for the following year.
Two years food minimum should be stored then all the other items needed to survive before gold or silver.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

There are 80 head of cattle in the pasture next door. I told the owner if I got hungry I'd eat one. He said go ahead. I'd pay him for it. Yes, I know how to butcher and preserve by various means.

Someone should go across the country and release all the cattle and confinement hogs.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

oldasrocks said:


> There are 80 head of cattle in the pasture next door. I told the owner if I got hungry I'd eat one. He said go ahead. I'd pay him for it. Yes, I know how to butcher and preserve by various means.
> 
> Someone should go across the country and release all the cattle and confinement hogs.


Wut?


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> Wut?


What is so confusing? There are millions of animals raised in confinement barns. When SHTF these animals will be left to starve to death. Better to release them to increase availability of game to be harvested.

The big feedlot, near Greeley, Co, has about 30,000 head of cattle. A lot of them would run down near the river and may survive a while. The confinement hog barns in Colorado are out in no mans land, meaning little or no food available for any hogs released but still stand a better chance of survival than locked in a cage.

These hogs are pampered from birth on. Temp controlled barns, no antibiotics and fed well. So a lot of them will succumb to weather and disease but some will survive.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Those hogs and cattle belong to someone or some corporate entity that has the right to decide their fate. In a SHTF scenario a fire sale would probably ensue, but the release and/or kidnapping of someone's livestock is called rustling. That's still not considered Kosher (especially the hogs) even in today's society.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> There are millions of animals raised in confinement barns. When SHTF these animals will be left to starve to death. Better to release them to increase availability of game to be harvested.


Possible? Maybe.
Likely? no.

Local farmers know all about those places, even the ones in "No man's Land".

If something got so bad that those mega farms had to cease operations, those cattle & hogs would disappear to the locals pretty fast once it became obvious the mega farm couldn't look after them anymore. Rustling laws be damned....


----------

